# May be time for a new case



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Still tossing this up. Case needs to be a full tower or an exceptionally well designed (space-wise) mid tower. No criteria to be met here apart from the former two, so go nuts people with your recommendations \ suggestions


----------



## aharvey (Aug 8, 2008)

I am a huge fan of the antec twelve hundred. replace the blue led fans with red and youve got a PIMP system.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Red is alright, but won't suit my system. I have been thinking of using a different colour, maybe green, but I dunno. A lot of systems use red or green or something like that, but there isn't as many systems with blue, and I like to be a little different.


----------



## red268 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have had my eye on the Antec 1200 for a while as well .... it looks great. Only thing I find strange with that type of case is the fact that the PSU is at the bottom .... surely that's a bad idea? The hottest thing in my PC is the PSU!! Heat rises .... so I'd rather have the PSU under that 200mm fan in the top of the case!! (Unless I'm wrong here ....?? Always happy to be corrected and learn something new!)



aharvey said:


> I am a huge fan of the antec twelve hundred. replace the blue led fans with red and youve got a PIMP system.



Is that a case of changing the LEDs or simply swapping the fans for ones with red LEDs in them already. Is it easy to change the LEDs in fans? (Sorry if this seems obvious to most!)

Thanks


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 8, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811235009
!!!!


----------



## intel igent (Aug 8, 2008)

any budget? 

does material matter?

the reason you see so many red/green theme's is because blue was done to death  i have a blue theme


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Apart from what I already said, the rest is free roam, go nuts


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 8, 2008)

+1 on the antec 1200, thats my case whenever i can afford one


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 8, 2008)

Big fan of the Cooler Master RC-690.  Nice big case for not that much: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119142.  Right now through newegg's deal email you can get it for 79.99 w/ free shipping!  http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemai...mc=EMC-IGNEFL080708-_-email-_-top-_-Moredeals


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 8, 2008)

The 1200 is awesome but everyone has that case unfortunately.


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 8, 2008)

Rocketfish Lian Li.


----------



## aharvey (Aug 8, 2008)

red268 said:


> I have had my eye on the Antec 1200 for a while as well .... it looks great. Only thing I find strange with that type of case is the fact that the PSU is at the bottom .... surely that's a bad idea? The hottest thing in my PC is the PSU!! Heat rises .... so I'd rather have the PSU under that 200mm fan in the top of the case!! (Unless I'm wrong here ....?? Always happy to be corrected and learn something new!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Purchase a couple of antecs red led fans and replace to ensure proper size and stuff. a little expensive as the Egg has the fans at about 12 or 13 bucks a piece. (They also have green ones Ket)


----------



## The Haunted (Aug 8, 2008)

This case looks awesome, lot of space for water cooling and lot of airflow and especially the hard drives, if you dont mind the price.
A little too pricy for me...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163060


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Reasonable suggestions, but not very creative  what about all those no-name cases etc? The case I have now is a no-name and its still the best case I've ever seen


----------



## theJesus (Aug 8, 2008)

Lian Li PC-A70B
done


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok guys I have a bit of a criteria now, so listen up 

- Must be full tower or exceptionally well designed (space-wise) mid tower
- Needs to have a side window
- 120mm fittings for front and rear fans
- No-Name or branded is not too important, however no marketing hype type cases. I detest that.

Now go forth my minions


----------



## theJesus (Aug 8, 2008)

Again, Lian Li PC-A70B, you can get a windowed side-panel separately I believe.  My friend has this case and it's extremely impressive in person, especially with everything painted black.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=46167
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/LianLi/PC-A70


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Lian Li is.. too stereotypical. I want different remember


----------



## aharvey (Aug 8, 2008)

Here you go Ket, take a look at this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146029



EDIT: oops no window. still nice case though.


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Lian Li is.. too stereotypical. I want different remember



Build your own?  The ultimate in "different" cases.  Aside from that, the new NZXT Khaos looks very interesting. http://www.nzxt.com/products/khaos/


----------



## w2richwood (Aug 8, 2008)

i have this case and like it a lot good cooling lots of space http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133062
some people dont like tt but ive had a few all good cases
Rich


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Both good suggestions... but theres no window. I spent rediculous amounts of money on the insides lately, Don't wanna hide all that bling away


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't have one but onry does...the Smilidon.  Pretty close to your request and hell of a price.  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=Smilodon&x=0&y=0


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 8, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Ok guys I have a bit of a criteria now, so listen up
> 
> - Must be full tower or exceptionally well designed (space-wise) mid tower
> - Needs to have a side window
> ...



Winnar?!

Tagan Aplus CS-Black Pearl Black Aluminum 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811294001


----------



## aharvey (Aug 8, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Both good suggestions... but theres no window. I spent rediculous amounts of money on the insides lately, Don't wanna hide all that bling away



you could go to a LAN party "demolded and unbadged" style and whip some ass! 


But i do understand the need for a little flair that a window brings. good luck with the search


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

w2richwood said:


> i have this case and like it a lot good cooling lots of space http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133062
> some people dont like tt but ive had a few all good cases
> Rich



Thats one hell of a case.. kinda expensive, but sweet. I should be able to apply my own exterior touches to it as well.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 8, 2008)

If you get an armor, I say get the original, not the plus.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154
or with 25cm side fan like mine http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have this one and love it. Really versatile and roomy.

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1325&ID=1440







I had same wants as you when I bought it except that I wanted the most spacious mid-tower I could get my hands on. (Dont have space for a full).
I wanted 120mm fans, front and back, and a nice side window.

I have taken out the blue led fan as I'm sick of that now (need to update my avatar) 

In the arrangement I have it, it has:

- 4 3.5 internal HDD bays, all on rubber mounts
- 4 5.25 external bays (or 3 if you use the included power switch/reset/leds)
- 1 3.5 external bay (or 2 if you use the included power switch/reset/leds)

You can techincally fit a 15" graphics card in the top slot 

And it will take two 10.5" cards in SLI/Crossfire.

Xigmatek S1283 fits fine (I dont use side fan, seems kinda pointless, and the 250mm ones on some cases block the view!)

A 12" cathode fits perfectly along the bottom edge too!

Its also available in silver made from aluminium or black and steel like mine.

I could go on. If you want any more info feel free to ask, and if you are interested I'll take some pics and post em up.

Good luck case hunting!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Ketxxx why dont you put all you parts in side your ego. Plenty of room there. These guys are just trying to help and you bash them for it. 

Blue LED's have been done to death as well, every case Ive owned was blue LED's....and Lian li is not a stereotypical case.

Get out of the house more bro!


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2008)

I think you should get a Lian Li.  As "stereotypical" as you think they are, they are wonderfully made.  The thick aluminum is very nice for modding and making it your own as well.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Lian Li is a stereotypical case, it would likely be one of the first names out of somebodys mouth when asking about cases, I dont want something too common. As for bashing people, dunno where your pulling that from my last 3 posts or something like that have said their not bad suggestions I just want something more exotic  I also did not say blue LEDs have not been done to death, just the current ratio puts them more into the minority than majority, hence more uncommon again.

I also went to the pub Thursday and will be going to a party tomorrow, I'd worry more about your own ratio to staying in vs. going out


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 8, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Lian Li is a stereotypical case, it would likely be one of the first names out of somebodys mouth when asking about cases, I dont want something too common. As for bashing people, dunno where your pulling that from my last 3 posts or something like that have said their not bad suggestions I just want something more exotic  I also did not say blue LEDs have not been done to death, just the current ratio puts them more into the minority than majority, hence more uncommon again.
> 
> I also went to the pub Thursday and will be going to a party tomorrow, I'd worry more about your own ratio to staying in vs. going out



being a drunk in a bar does not consitute going out! So in other words you are too drunk to see for yourself, so your ego types a post asking your "minions" to do your work.....let some pressure out of the over inflated ego, and I wouldnt have an issue with you if you werent disrespecting TPU's members by assuming they are yourt minions!


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2008)

Back on topic please...


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 8, 2008)

+1 on the rocketfish - my next case if i can get one.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> being a drunk in a bar does not consitute going out! So in other words you are too drunk to see for yourself, so your ego types a post asking your "minions" to do your work.....let some pressure out of the over inflated ego, and I wouldnt have an issue with you if you werent disrespecting TPU's members by assuming they are yourt minions!



Oh please everybody knew how I meant that and your the only one getting your panties in a bunch about it. If your going to threadcrap, go do it elsewhere. I won't even bother commenting about anything else you said because 1. Simply out of RESPECT for other members and them not wanting to read pointless posts, and 2. All I read was "whawhawha I'm going to act like a childish adolescent"

Anyway, as erocker said, back on topic. Looks Like I may go with a TT Armour unless someone else has another suggestion that may sway me


----------



## MoeDaKilla (Aug 8, 2008)

I suggest a couple of cases.

Gigabyte Mars (Available in black or silver)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233026

Gigabyte Aurora (Available in black or silver)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233012

CM Stacker 810
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119158

Cosmos (Beautiful but you might need to buy a window or make one)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138

TT Armor +(Beautiful case and has removable mobo tray)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133056

And any of the billion versions they have of the stacker 830 are also great. The Silverstone TJ-07 is also a beast. I think I just made your case search just a little harder


----------



## flyin15sec (Aug 8, 2008)

If you want something different, try this. If I had cash for a different case I'd pick this up.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...yperCube_Blue_YY_Cube_Case.html?tl=g1c2#blank

Not a "full tower" but it can house EATX. I guess it's more like Full Cube case.


----------



## EiSFX (Aug 8, 2008)

How about this one it looks kinda different http://www.xoxide.com/tagan-aplus-mono-ftcase.html

Only case i know of with two 250mm fans in the side panel


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

The Tagan looks nice.. but can't find it anywhere in the UK. So I guess its the TT Armour for now still.


----------



## quasar923 (Aug 8, 2008)

CM stacker 832 FTW!!! i personally own it and it is huge! when i stand up it goes over my knee in hight, and its about 2/3 of my forearm length wide, and is super long, has crazy cooling capabilities (i can put 2x120mm fans on bottom of case by taking out that black metal grill that comes with it, 4x120mm or 4x 140mm fans on side, 3x120mm or 3x 140mm fans in front, 1x 120mm or 1x140mm can on top, 1x120mm fan on back.  it comes with nice wheels and im on a tile floor so its easy to move around esspecially with my desk on wheels too.  Its sooo solid and looks beastly,  i have a 4850 in there now and theres still 4 inches of room left to the front of the hdd cage which wouldnt get it its way because  its a single slot cooler, but if it were a 2 slot cooler then if the cooling was facing down it would hit the hdd cage but if it was on top then it would have unlimited room to the font of the case which is like about 10inches total.  my friends use it for a chair when they come over and we go on my comp.

EDIT:  It has soo many features and tooless designes, it even has a removable mobo tray, the front magnetic closing door can be made to be opened both ways,  right or left, and it can go bATX where the mobo is upside down so you can see the cool image on your gpu and then your cpu is on the bottom of the case staying cooler, altho my case temps never go above 26C even with a e8400 oced on stock cooling to 3.92ghz which idles at 40C, and my 4850 oced to 700/1135 idles at 58C.  there is real good ventilation for the psu too as there are large cut out holes in the metal underneath the outside of the case allowing psu's with more than one fan be able to exhaust or take in cool air.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 8, 2008)

the satckers are really nice, even the cosmos ones are. Id have a look ket.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Damn that CM stacker 832 is a nice case.. heavy on the wallet at £152+ shipping BUT it does look nice.. and looks like the side panel can easily be modded for a window.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 10, 2008)

Silverstone tj07,Its the case i would have if i had the dosh.You can fit a tripple radiator in the bottom with no cutting.


----------

